

What interview question to ask when hiring an iOS Developer? - kedargj
https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/adobe/qs-255/?utm_source=hn-submit&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=hn

======
Doches
"So, what do you think about Swift?" followed by whatever questions it takes
to elicit a real opinion. Any iOS developer should have a solid opinion on the
language, either of the form "I'm sticking with Objective-C because X" or "I
love it because of Y." Either is a great jumping-off point for an awesomely
insightful technical conversation.

If they don't appear to have an opinion or clearly haven't thought/read much
about Swift that's going to raise a serious flag.

------
MichaelCrawford
Ask them what they think of Apple.

If they hate Apple with a furious passion, then they are an experienced Apple
developer.

